# Lite Mud compared to Topping Mud



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Do any of you guys/gals use the topping mud? I have always used All Purpose for taping and lite for filling and skimming. Do you see any advantages in the topping? How does it compare in price? The lite has jumped to 17.09 per bucket. Don't know where the topping sits.


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

$17.09 a bucket, that's crazy! I've only used the topping once and found it to be just a little harder than the lite from what I remember. 
My local drywall distributer delivers my mud for 10 bucks cheaper than what your getting it for and I'm wondering what's that all about. Our prices should be about the same, right?
I know the local Shermade Millions sells mud for 17 something a box, but that's retail.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Did I read that right? 10 bucks cheaper or 10 bucks. I am really hoping not ten bucks cheaper. That would really hurt my feelings. I buy an awful lot of rock a year to be charged that much, I think. I know figuring 20 buckets a house isn't that big of deal until you take it times X amount of houses. And we have done eighty five to ninety houses a year for 19 years now. The mud just jumped this month from 10.86 per bucket to 15.50 plus tax. 17.09. Would have been nice of the to tell me. I could drive to Green Bay for that. And pick up five pallets. I need to do some checking and thinking.:detective:


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

The Home Depot sell bucket for less than $10 a bucket here and a couple dollars cheaper through the distributor. Sounds like you need to have a chat with your guy!:sad:


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I use Topping all the time, I like how it sands out. I also use all Durabond as my base so it sucks the moisture out of the topping by drawing it in from the back side so it drys harder, but it's sandable and it will hold up as long as plaster, that was what I was told by my reps from USG. As for price of mud Durbond is $8.47 and Topping is going for $12.25.


----------



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

Here in Jersey HD / Loews is about $13.00 ($12.85 to 12.95)
Lumberyards $14.90
Hardware Store $17.99 , Had to do it once, ran out of mud and the Hardware store was 15min away round trip and HD and Loews were 1 hour round trip. All I need was a hawk full for touch up.:furious::furious:
These are bucket prices not box mud.

HD here for E-Z sand is $ 9.25.

The nearest drywall supplier is a about 1 hr away.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for all of your replies. I think you are right, I need to have a chat with my supplier. Now that I have some info from you, I have some ammo. I looked up my tickets from last year this morning. I bought 3000 buckets last year from them. You'd think I would have a little better price than retail.


----------



## Adam in BC (Aug 28, 2008)

my price for 5 gallons of mud 27 $ :shutup: I need to be alone


----------



## taper71 (Dec 5, 2006)

Adam in BC said:


> my price for 5 gallons of mud 27 $ :shutup: I need to be alone


 That is insane you are getting totally ripped off.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Adam in BC said:


> my price for 5 gallons of mud 27 $ :shutup: I need to be alone


Wow, My condolences.


----------



## JoeMudder (Sep 13, 2008)

Tim0282 said:


> Do any of you guys/gals use the topping mud? I have always used All Purpose for taping and lite for filling and skimming. Do you see any advantages in the topping? How does it compare in price? The lite has jumped to 17.09 per bucket. Don't know where the topping sits.


You'll find that if you use any of the light weight compounds on your finish coat you are not going to have as smooth a finish compared to topping. If you've applied your first two coats correctly, the topping should cut down your sanding time in comparison to the light weight. The reasoning behind this is that with the light weight you have to sand off more because it leaves a coarser finish.

I've done small jobs where sanding had to be kept to a minimum and in some cases no sanding at all. You can't accomplish that with light weight compound. You can with toping if your second coat is applied well. You don't thin the topping as much as you normally would if you were sanding and you apply a very tight skim coat making sure your edges are tapered so thin they are almost transparent. Applying the topping very tightly creates a sanding action also and if there is any surface inconsistency in the underlying coat the tight skim coat will remove any of that and give you a finish almost as smooth as glass. You just can't accomplish that with light weight compounds. Which also means that if you are sanding, your sanding time will be very minimal.


----------



## mud dog (Jun 17, 2006)

Adam:Where in BC are they charging that kind of price? Did they see you coming or are you in a remote area?


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

JoeMudder said:


> You'll find that if you use any of the light weight compounds on your finish coat you are not going to have as smooth a finish compared to topping. If you've applied your first two coats correctly, the topping should cut down your sanding time in comparison to the light weight. The reasoning behind this is that with the light weight you have to sand off more because it leaves a coarser finish.
> 
> I've done small jobs where sanding had to be kept to a minimum and in some cases no sanding at all. You can't accomplish that with light weight compound. You can with toping if your second coat is applied well. You don't thin the topping as much as you normally would if you were sanding and you apply a very tight skim coat making sure your edges are tapered so thin they are almost transparent. Applying the topping very tightly creates a sanding action also and if there is any surface inconsistency in the underlying coat the tight skim coat will remove any of that and give you a finish almost as smooth as glass. You just can't accomplish that with light weight compounds. Which also means that if you are sanding, your sanding time will be very minimal.



Right on Joe, nice to learn something new here every once in a while. You're right about lightweight having a coarser finish... Topping would have it's advantages in sandless environments like medical facilities where smooth without sanding is required.


----------



## raven2006 (Dec 19, 2006)

Al Taper said:


> Here in Jersey HD / Loews is about $13.00 ($12.85 to 12.95)
> Lumberyards $14.90
> Hardware Store $17.99 , Had to do it once, ran out of mud and the Hardware store was 15min away round trip and HD and Loews were 1 hour round trip. All I need was a hawk full for touch up.:furious::furious:
> These are bucket prices not box mud.
> ...



Home depot - 16.45 - 18.45
Drywall suppliers are $19 and up..this is all for boxes...buckets are alot more..$12 a bucket would be great!! I get most of my mud from a local building company, they charge me a special price of $17.45, and they always toss in a free bucket of mud or even a whole box of beads the other day...


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

pg bc its 26.5 bucket


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Why don't buy a semi load for yourself. Boxes are 4.47 from the factory and buckets are 8.23. That's about all of the brands. Delivered to your shop or location of choice. Something to think about... Sixteen pallets on a truck load. Mix them however you like. All Purpose, Lite, Topping, Tape, Texture, Primer, etc.


----------

